# Textdatei von einem Server, innerhalb eines Applets, lesen



## me (7. Okt 2003)

Hallo allerseits,

ist es in Java, innerhalb eines Applets, möglich eine Textdatei von einem Server auszulesen?
In der Textdatei könnte zum Beispiel stehen:

Hans;6;1,20;
Juergen;12;1,50;
Fred;22;1,85;
....

Ich habe über DataInputStream gelesen. Für mich als Anfänger klingt das alles aber sehr kompliziert.

Kann es von euch jemand vielleicht kurz auf den Punkt bringen? Das würde mir sehr weiterhelfen.

Danke 

me


----------



## Andre (13. Okt 2003)

Hallo me,

es genau auf einen Punkt zu bringen, wird etwas schwierig sein. 
Aber ich kann Dir folgenden Artikel empfehlen: http://selfaktuell.teamone.de/artikel//javascript/file-open/index.htm#a5 der Dir sicherlich weiterhelfen wird. Nicht von der ULR täuschen lassen, dort ist auch ein Beispiel für Applets mit Erklärung (weiter unten auf der Seite). 

Ich selbst habe dieses Beispiel allerdings nicht ausprobiert, aber ich hoffe, dass es funktioniert. Wie Du erkennen wirst, ist eine Lösung in Java möglich. Allerdings wirst Du um den DataInputStream nicht herum kommen.

Ich hoffe es hilft weiter.

André
 :wink:

P.S. Kleiner Nachtrag: Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, können Applets aus Sicherheitsgründen nur Verbindungen zu dem Server aufbauen, von dem sie auch geladen wurden.


----------



## me.toString (28. Okt 2003)

du kannst schon eine Text-Datei öffnen ... sie darf nur nicht von einem anderen Server sein ... oder anders ausgedrückt ... die Datei muss im selben Verzeichnis wie das Applet liegen bzw. in einem Unterverzeichnis von dem wo sich das Applet befindet !
Wie das geht weiss ich jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf ... aber wenn's Probleme gibt noch mal posten !

Michael


----------



## gustav (31. Okt 2003)

gibts da nicht auch noch einen SecurityManager ?


----------



## Jean (11. Nov 2003)

das geht so

    URL url;
    InputStream inputStream;
    InputStreamReader inputStreamReader;
    BufferedReader bufferedreader;



    try {
      url = new URL(getCodeBase(), "inhalt.txt");
      inputStream = url.openStream();
      inputStreamReader = new InputStreamReader(inputStream);
      bufferedreader = new BufferedReader(inputStreamReader);


      while ( (line = bufferedreader.readLine()) != null) {
        //hier kannst du was mit dem string 'line' machen

      }
    }
    catch (MalformedURLException e) {
      System.out.println("URL nicht gefunden");
    }
    catch (IOException e) {
      System.out.println("Input Output-Problem");
      e.printStackTrace();
    }

gruß


----------

